# Probleme mit VSMON.exe



## Kyrodust (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute!

Ein guter Freund von mir hat ein Problem. Es hat ihm schon genervt, dass ZoneAlarm immer Probleme macht und hat es deinstalliert. Die Datei VSMON.exe blieb allerdings erhalten (warum? fragt mich nicht ^^).

Jetzt hat er diese Datei einfach gelöscht. Das war ein Fehler denn jetzt kann er zwar mit Programmen wie IRC, etc. ins Internet aber mit keinem Browser mehr. Kann mir jemand erklären, wie man das Problem behebt?


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Dezember 2003)

nochmal installieren und wieder deinstallieren
danach sollte wieder alles gehen

da ist beim deinstallieren etwas schiefgelaufen und die "umleitung" zur Firewall ist noch aktiv =)


----------

